

How to stop a story from appearing on Reddit - Pistos2
http://corte.si/posts/socialmedia/reddit-story-dos.html

======
eam
I liked what the author posted in the comments section:

 _Sigh. My silly rant about ponies gets to #1 on Hacker news, while my
serious, carefully researched 3000-word post on host-proof hosting languishes
in obscurity. Oh, the humanity. ;)_

~~~
techiferous
Another way to stop your post from appearing on Reddit is to make it 3000
words long. ;)

~~~
jrockway
Conversely, a way to ensure that it _does_ appear on Reddit is to include
several pictures (or videos) of kittehs.

~~~
bartl
Or a pony, lying on its back.

~~~
uptown
I tend to up-vote any ponies capable of pantomime.

------
lotharbot
This highlights a more general problem: aggregation sites have algorithmic
ways to bring content which is both "new" and "popular" to the forefront,
while keeping spam and lame content off of the main page, and these algorithms
can sometimes be hacked or gamed.

One political blog I read was often reposted to reddit and similar sites by
its detractors, who would mis-title the posts in offensive ways and therefore
get them buried. This is more or less the problem described here -- by
submitting the post with a title that gets either automatically blocked or
ignored/downvoted by the community, one can easily bury posts that might
otherwise garner a fair bit of traffic.

Once it becomes common to game any particular aggregator, it becomes less
trustworthy and therefore less useful as a filter. (IMO, HN's policy of not
editorializing post titles is a good way to prevent this particular form of
abuse.)

~~~
tung
> One political blog I read was often reposted to reddit and similar sites by
> its detractors, who would mis-title the posts in offensive ways and
> therefore get them buried.

On a tangent, but the link title alteration (not necessarily maliciously
though) was one of the main reasons I stopped visiting reddit as much as I
used to. It got to the point where I'd open links in tabs, and just minutes
later wonder if I'd clicked on the wrong ones.

------
vaksel
easy...just submit a post without having a bunch of your friends upvote
it....guaranteed to be dead on arrival

~~~
johnfn
I know that reddit isn't exactly the most popular thing on HN, but in the past
I have gotten a few articles on the frontpage without asking anyone to vote on
them. This was a while ago (maybe a year now), but I think reddit's submission
process has a while to go before it reaches something like Digg.

~~~
Alex3917
If you wait until you're number one on HN and then add a reddit flair to the
bottom of the post then it's pretty easy to get enough reddit upvotes to make
the front page without asking any of your friends to vote for you. If this
doesn't work then just submit to one of the default subreddits, and you'll
still make the front page. The only problem is that it'll take a few hours for
this to happen so you can't really get above #15 or so, but that's still good
for a couple thousand page views.

~~~
eru
> but that's still good for a couple thousand page views.

Reddit has become that big? No wonder nobody goes there anymore. It's too
crowded.

~~~
kaddar
subreddits are excellent.

------
est
add a ?a=1 parameter to the URL and resubmit it.

~~~
Alex3917
Even if this trick didn't work, it's your own blog post so just add an anchor
at the top.

------
weaksauce
submit to reddit before you push the page to your site?

------
jrockway
Reddit still exists?

~~~
blhack
I think people are being a bit harder on this comment than they should be. It
is phrased horribly, but I think jrockway might be making a valid point here.

Reddit still exists, but in name only. The site from even a year ago is dead
and I think most of those users have left. This isn't necessarily a bad thing
for reddit...their pageviews are _way_ up and they're seeing some growing
pains, which is a great problem to have :).

~~~
jedberg
You just need to head over to the smaller communities to find all the old
users.

~~~
est
> head over to the smaller communities to find all the old users

can suggest a few?

~~~
wglb
proggit, other specific technical-topic oriented subreddits. There is an
astonishing number of them.

